# RPW only for Temple



## nwink (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the best way to refute the argument of people who say that God's worship was only regulated for the Temple (such that NT worship is now free from any regulations). The first thing that comes to mind with me is that the RPW is founded on the 2nd Commandment, which is part of God's unchanging moral law. Any other thoughts?


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes 2nd commandment, also 

John 4:24 24 "God is Spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and in truth."

How can we know what 'true' worship is apart from doing what God reveals in His Truth - the Scriptures.

And 

Matthew 15:9 9 And in vain they worship Me, Teaching as doctrines the commandments of men.' " 

Vain worship is that which may be described as worship according to the commandments of men - as alternative to what? The commandments of God.

Also in general terms the doctrine of the sufficiency of Scripture to teach doctrine and instruct in righteousness would in itself require reference only to the Word of God for worship principles and not outside of it.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 17, 2012)

nwink said:


> people who say that God's worship was only regulated for the Temple



I would point him to the New Covenant, apostolic command for regulated worship in new temple

16 *Do you not know that you are the temple of God *and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?
17 If anyone defiles the temple of God, God will destroy him. *For the temple of God is holy, which temple you are. *(1Co 3:16-17 NKJ)

These things I write to you, though I hope to come to you shortly; but if I am delayed, *I write so that you may know how you ought to conduct yourself in the house of God, which is the church of the living God, the pillar and ground of the truth*. (1Ti 3:14-15 NKJ)


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 17, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> I would point him to the New Covenant, apostolic command for regulated worship in new temple
> 
> 16 Do you not know that you are the temple of God and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?
> 17 If anyone defiles the temple of God, God will destroy him. For the temple of God is holy, which temple you are. (1Co 3:16-17 NKJ)
> ...




Nice. Regulation for the Temple? Sure...we are the Temple!


----------

